# It's gone a bit dark..



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A bit cloudy here on the East Coast, wondered why we had the lights on this morning, then I remembered. :wink:


Pete


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We've got 100% cloud in East Sussex.

Interestingly, the birds have quietened down.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bit of a none event here really, just looked like a dull day, last time I remember it getting very dark, too cloudy to see much anyway.

Link to pictures


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

was cloudy here too, shame. But it went very gloomy, now brighter. 
The pictures on TV from the plane from above faroes were superb.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Up't North 'ere in't Derbyshire clouds keep parting occasionally to see the Eclipse -


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

been watching it through the welding mask,
pretty good one here till the clouds came over, but at least we got it good till the after bit if that makes sense,
I have the no pro on 10 second time lapse through a welding mask glass,
will see later weather grin2::grin2 it worked or not
Misty


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Pretty poor attempt up here with my iphone.:frown2: but it was very cloudy.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Our son, Philip, got out there with a camera and a pair of sunglasses:










Cropped version:










Where is the little boy with his fishing rod? 

Peter


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Time Lapse was crap guys,
too much light coming in from the sides and the sun was reflecting on the glass,
glad I watched it through the welding mask now,
liking the photos by the way
Misty


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Clouds soon parted after the eclipse, its now a beautiful sunny day here on the Norfolk coast.










Pete


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

peejay said:


> Clouds soon parted after the eclipse, its now a beautiful sunny day here on the Norfolk coast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


opposite here in north wales,:frown2::frown2:
and were away for the weekend, double :frown2::frown2:
Misty


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yup, sunny here three.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I spent ages searching and finding our 1999 eclipse glasses but when the time came the clouds swept in >.... eclipse over now and it is a nice sunny day.

Managed to grab just this rubbish picture when a crack in the clouds appeared for just a moment.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ooh, I think that pic is very atmospheric Spykal. 

Like them all. 

It was very bright here in Belfast, didn't actually notice the lack of light.


----------



## bb46 (Oct 26, 2008)

Wispy cloud cleared just in time - had a great view here in sunny west Leicestershire. didnt get a pic but love all those already posted.


----------

